# help me figure out the specs of the older arc sub



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

I bought this off of ebay because it looks cool 

What model number is this and does anyone know the sealed specs on it?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## montyburns (Jan 3, 2006)

Do you still need this? I have a pair and might have the datasheet somewhere..


----------



## montyburns (Jan 3, 2006)

found it. Those box recommendations run small IME.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

@montyburns

I cannot thank you enough for finding that. I am sending this to a good friend to use so he will get some use from this


----------



## montyburns (Jan 3, 2006)

Glad I could help. It's a miracle I still had it, and that I could find it.
Sad how much audio info has disappeared. The internet ain't what it used to be.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Its hard to believe you have a pair of them! Do you remember about what year they were new?


----------



## montyburns (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm pretty bad with dates.. but I do remember buying 4 of them from one of the boys at ECA.. the arcaudio web archive from 2006 shows the new models.. so 05,. 04?

Sold a pair years ago, and I put the other two and a mtx thunder amp in my little cousin's car as a graduation gift just about a year ago.

I couldn't bring myself to get new subs since those worked so well.


----------

